# Man lost a sea 13 months, floats ashore 5,500 miles away



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

https://www.ksl.com/?sid=28585576&nid=235

I wonder if this is legit...
I don't see why anybody would fake something like this, but you never know.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Sea Turtles? Whats next, he tells 20/20 he rode them to the islands with bridles fashioned from the hair off his back? >>O  

I wont be surprised to see if it proves out to be some cartel boss looking for a new identity or the likes thereof.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I'd like to hear more details about how he acquired drinking water. How often it rained, how he collected it, size of containers, etc.. There is no mention of this in the article, only that he drank blood. There are tribal people in Africa that drink a blood mixture to fight off dehydration, but I don't know how long someone could do that for before they would need actual water.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What a fantastic voyage...uh...........................never let the truth stand in the way of a good story. 

.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

13 months without a haircut or a shave, and he looks more like two months or less.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Not very tan, is he? -Ov-


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Should make a good movie for Tom Hanks to star in. I think it's possible (Mark 10:27) with a little help.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you look at his body weight and his face I would have to say that he is faking it.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Here is an update and new picture

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2014/02/06/marshall-islands-sea-survivor/5248217/


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 24, 2013)

I see a lot of doubt, and truly that is expected. However, a person can even *sip* ocean water and survive. Is there more to the story, of course. The distance, however, is 6,500 miles IF travelled in a straightline. Following the currents as it appears he may have done, I'd make that closer to 9,000 miles.

His hair growth, I guess that depends. I know my hair grows slowly. Last time I shaved my head bald it was close to a year before it needed trimmed. I have a 1/4" stubble for a beard, and I've been growing that for 2 maybe 3 weeks.

Survival is a funny game to watch, but far more fun and even funnier when you're doing it.

Really, who knows what the truth is. And honestly, who cares? He's alive and that counts.


----------

